# these trains?



## PLaydice (May 26, 2011)

My uncle sadly passed recently, among the boxes of coins and stamps I found these trains.
can anyone help me with these info wise? I appreciate trains and modeling but I dont think I will be able to get these to run, or have any use for them in my limited area space.
I was wondering if these had any sort of value to a collector or if they were just junk?
I could take more pics if needed. To anyone that replies, THANK YOU:thumbsup:


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a Tyco Spirit of 76 HO scale train set.
The ones that say Santa Fe and Baby Ruth on them aren't part of the set, just other HO scale trains.

Here is a link with some info on the set:
http://ho-scaletrains.net/tycotrains/id22.html

Here is some ebay listing for some different Spirit of 76 trains:
ebay listings​


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...I'm sorry for your loss.

As was mentioned, they are TYCO trains. There is a collector market for them but, because they were made by the thousands, they are not particularly valuable. Their motors were poorly made and the trains themselves were prone to derailing because of the loose standards used to build them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If you're looking to get rid of them, give me a shout. I dont have much use for the track right now, but I'd love to have that '76 set.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Playdice,

Sorry for your family's loss.

Ditto on the '76 comments above. That first link from N-gauged is a good one. Here's a link to another forum focused on Tyco collectors:

http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## PLaydice (May 26, 2011)

what sort of value would you guys place on the set? on ebay I cant really get a clear picture because everything is either by piece or inflated. also how can I tell if its a dummy engine or not?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If you can roll the engine just by pushing it, then it's a dummy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> If you can roll the engine just by pushing it, then it's a dummy.


Maybe, but maybe not. I know some of the O-scale stuff will allow you to roll it with no power, most have worm drives and don't do that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe, but maybe not. I know some of the O-scale stuff will allow you to roll it with no power, most have worm drives and don't do that.


True, but in HO that feature is only found in high end stuff...

...though I'm sure some pup will take great delight in shooting that down


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny, in O-gauge, that's round in the low-end stuff!  Most of the higher end stuff has worm drive, it's only the cheap stuff that just has a simple plastic geartrain.


----------



## PLaydice (May 26, 2011)

Whats a fair market price on this stuff loose? l checked ebay but the prices seem to be whatever people can get. I was thinking around 60 bucks? Does that seem like a steal or like a ripoff?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Spirit of 76 set*

$60 for the whole set seems like a good price to me, but I know nothing. How much for cross country shipping?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

PLaydice said:


> Whats a fair market price on this stuff loose? l checked ebay but the prices seem to be whatever people can get. I was thinking around 60 bucks? Does that seem like a steal or like a ripoff?





JohnAP said:


> $60 for the whole set seems like a good price to me, but I know nothing. How much for cross country shipping?




$60 plus $60 to ship


That is how some do it on e bay.:laugh:

Then they wonder why no one buys it.


----------

